

Here's a Hacker News Feed with the main link being the comments - AndrewDucker

I submitted a suggestion to Hacker News a few days ago, saying that it made more sense to me to have the main link of the RSS feed be to the comments page rather than to the news item.  You can see it at http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=618412<p>People seemed 50/50 on the idea - with several good suggestions that it would make a good additional feed, but the current feed shouldn't be changed.<p>Davertron suggested Yahoo Pipes as a way of creating a new feed from the existing one, so I took his example and enhanced it to produce one:
http://pipes.yahoo.com/andrewducker/hackernews<p>It also gave me a chance to play with Yahoo Pipes, which turned out to be pretty flexible and easy to use.<p>Feel free to use the new RSS feed - and if you decide to clone the pipe I created to enhance it further, then just leave a comment!
======
ddbb
In here the destination article is showing up just as text without the link to
it. Maybe you can add it too? Just to avoid cutting/paste...

Besides that, I like the idea. I generally prefer to read the comments (even
though I don't post often) more than the articles itself.

[ddbb]

~~~
AndrewDucker
Sadly, I can't turn the URL in the post into a link. For some reason you can
either have a URL or some text, but not both.

And I wanted to have the explanation in there...

------
sidsavara
My favorite feed is still this one:

<http://nirmalpatel.com/fcgi/hn_feed.fcgi>

Grabs the full content of the article, and contains links at top and bottom to
the comments. Beautiful!

~~~
streety
It is very nice. It doesn't include everything perfectly, seems to have
problems with wikipedia articles and the crawler seems to have been banned
from vimeo, but it is still my preferred starting point.

I've actually used it as the starting point for my own yahoo pipe, stripping
out some of the less than stellar submissions. One thing I've noticed though
is that passing the HN feed through 3 intermediaries, nirmalpatel.com, yahoo
and then google reader, does slow down the flow of news articles.

------
AndrewDucker
Here's the URL as a link - as comments autolinkify, while posts don't:
<http://pipes.yahoo.com/andrewducker/hackernews>

------
jamesbritt
Odd. I use Bloglines for the HN feed, and each item has three links; one with
the item title, two that say "Comments", all of which go to the comments.

~~~
AndrewDucker
I can't see how that happens with my feed. The contents all look like this:

    
    
          <item>
             <title>ServerFault launches - it's StackOverflow for sysadmins</title>
             <link>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=628050</link>
             <description>&lt;a rel=&quot;nofollow&quot; target=&quot;_blank&quot; href=&quot;http://serverfault.com/&quot;&gt;http://serverfault.com/&lt;/a&gt;</description>
    
             <guid isPermaLink="false">0e19519adf051525192d459e8249e833_a67122af514df6b6b26c92b8445e27b2</guid>
          </item>

